# 150 gallon tank stand for second story apt



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

Theres good and bad ideas. Which is this?

I'm going to build a stand to suit this tank in my upstairs apartment. It's 72" x 22" for the tank stand, the tank is 72"x16"x24" plus a 30 gallon sump. I am going to be using minimal amounts of rock, so the total weight for the whole shebang will probably be 1500lbs max. Distributed by ~11 sq ft thats about 137 lbs per square foot. More accurately I'm guessing this will be 1452.5lbs / 1584sqin = .92lbs/sqin Is that acceptable or should I put down a plywood floor to distribute the weight even further? I'm thinking I might anyway... protect from spills from alcohol getting on the carpet and water from the tank, but I don't know. One other way would be to extend the base to include bar stools and extend it out to the walls. I will also put this against an outside wall and not in the center of the room or anything really stupid like that.

I'd like to know what the weight limit is of the apartment, is there a particular way to find out? (without asking management) (Also obviously I mean without testing it to see when it breaks for ya jackarses out there)...


----------



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

how old is the apartment,and is it wood beams or steel rod beams?


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

I don't know how old or what type of floor it has, the apartments are in good condition though and I'd say not more than 20 or 30 years. I will probably have to check with the office which is what I don't want to do. My idea is that if I can evenly distribute the weight to that less than what my fridge is in the kitchen, I should have no problem. Not to mention the outside wall of the building will be 1/2 of the support and if I extend the bar to encompass that whole wall then an interior load bearing wall would also be supporting it, and only one side would be unsupported from beneath it.


----------



## stuuts (Aug 2, 2010)

Most apt"s where I live (Chicago) have concrete floors. I guess you've checked and know you have wood floors? If indeed the floors are wood, then do the floor joists run parallel to or perpendicular to the wall behind the tank? The idea that "my fridge doesn't break through therefore..." is not totally true. IF the room you plan on putting the tank in is the exact same size as the room for the tank they will bear comparable weights probably. If your tank room is larger than not. The span between walls differs the weight bearing capability-longer span= less weight it can hold. I guess what I'm trying to say is unless the floor concrete (which I THINK (notice I'm not sure) would hold it) the best thing to do would be ask the landlord. They won't have a clue if the floor will hold either but If they give you permission (get it in writing) then liability is theirs not yours should something happen. I also strongly recommend renters insurance for anyone with a moderate to large aquarium because if- god forbid- something would cause the water to come out of it the cost of repairing the water damage to surrounding apartments and the other renters belongings is prohibitively high. I know someone who overflowed their bathtub and had the dubious honor of getting a bill for the damages.

I'm sorry this is sooo long and yet still doesn't answer your question. Just trying to give you some things to consider before attempting to do this. 

also plywood doesn't distribute the weight much- too bendy. To distribute the weight you'd have to build structural platform.


----------



## TAB (Feb 7, 2009)

Assuming it was built to code, you are fine, but things are not always built to code/modifed later. With out seeing whats there, no one can give you a answer other then maybe.


----------



## northtexasfossilguy (Mar 6, 2009)

To reply to my own post, I have had the tank running now for 2 years. Its located in a load bearing outside walls corner. I did have an overflow (no leaks) on my 55 gallon (left the hose running by accident) and flooded the downstairs apartment a bit, but there was no real damage. Surprisingly or not the water went straight down very fast and didn't really even bog up in my carpet. There was no damage downstairs but it did run out their front door. ~20 gallons. I sort of got a pass by the lady in the office for that one, but truly I don't think she has any idea I have 18 aquariums in my apartment. I have insurance but its still extremely risky to have such a heavy tank upstairs. I have never filled it completely though, its probably 2/3 full. Probably get a house soon, but not sure I want to live in Midland ainkille


----------

